# should i get another cat or fish



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

my brother just got a cat...7 weeks old...so my parents said that they could get me another cat for myself or another fish tank 55gal or smaller ...which would u rather have


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

55g tank for sure, cats shed , I dunno...I just don't like cats that much.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I'd definitely go with the 55 gal fish tank.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Get a cat - a 55g isn't all that special to begin with (horrible dimensions, even for a non-piranha tank).


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Get a cat - a 55g isn't all that special to begin with (horrible dimensions, even for a non-piranha tank).
> [snapback]1171419[/snapback]​


But a 55 gal doesn't require vet visits.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Mettle said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Get a cat - a 55g isn't all that special to begin with (horrible dimensions, even for a non-piranha tank).
> ...


True, but a cat won't die of ammonia burns or nitrite poisoning if you forget cleaning his litter box...


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

well i hat cats so id go wit the tank, ur lucky my parents hate my fish and dont want me to get a new tank, i cant wait to see how they react once i get a 125g tank


----------



## roush04 (Aug 18, 2005)

fish tank, no question, cats are no good!


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

wow


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Cats are awful, they're unhygenic, they stink and good luck impressing ladies wearing clothes covered in cat hair


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> Cats are awful, they're unhygenic, they stink and good luck impressing ladies wearing clothes covered in cat hair
> [snapback]1171947[/snapback]​


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

the only way id want A cat is if i had a couple thousand gallon pygo tank that hasnt been fed in a few days...get my drift?


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

that sounds good to me ^^^
get the 55 n put some african cichlids in there wit 2 l numbers n u will have a sweet display tank....or u can get an oscar but some ppl (not me) will say that is too small for life


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

cats are the worst pets ever....there for queers

get a fish tank, but not a 55g, 55g's although common are a pretty bad size, i would recomend getting a 50(36x18x20, i think). that would be much better


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

gatos are lame. get the fish tank and start up a reef.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

how about a catfish?!?!


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

lol cats are not for queers...and they are not dirty...my cat shits outside and practically lives wild outside. You dont even have to feed it because it catches its own food. It just comes in and chills with you and leaves for the night. As far as vet visits, i am assuming fizzly's parents would pay for that since they are getting it for him and he obviously lives with his parents. Anyway i would say a fish tank is more $$ but it depends what cat you get. You should get a tight bengal cat  or a mau


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Susp3nc3 said:


> lol cats are not for queers...and they are not dirty...my cat shits outside and practically lives wild outside. You dont even have to feed it because it catches its own food. It just comes in and chills with you and leaves for the night
> [snapback]1172536[/snapback]​










thats is very bad that your letting it destroy the wild life

around here we have a cat problem, regulary cats are out in our woods hunting down birds and sh*t, so around here, we see a cat, we shoot a cat


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

my cat that i have rite now is strictly indoor...it just sleeps and eats and jumps around


----------



## Elongatus cockus (May 28, 2005)

Come on k fizzly, you're in a fish forum, what'd you expect?

55 for sure, less maintenance


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

why would you ask a fish web site if you should get a fish or cat?


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

lol yup not a good qustion in this website


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

just be like, hey give me cash! then do what the hell ya want!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Elongatus cockus said:


> Come on k fizzly, you're in a fish forum, what'd you expect?
> 
> 55 for sure, less maintenance
> 
> ...





joefish219 said:


> why would you ask a fish web site if you should get a fish or cat?
> [snapback]1173689[/snapback]​





 King Oscar said:


> lol yup not a good qustion in this website
> [snapback]1176055[/snapback]​


my thoughts


----------

